# Forum > MMO > Tree of Savior Exploits|Hacks >  Requesting help on extracting IPF files (Pay if necessary)

## homihesumaki

Hi, I am not sure if this is the correct place to ask for help.

But I want to modify the animation of my character in ToS (Deleting them actually, similar to the act & sprite mod in RO). And I believe the related files are stored within some of the IPF files. But before I can even begin to try to alter the files, I need to be able to extract them, but the files are under some kind of encryption, so I am unable to extract.

IPF suite is what I used to try extract the files, is there someone that can break the encoding on the IPF files? As far as I know, no one been able to do that just yet.

Thank you in advance.

----------


## maniacxxxmat

> Hi, I am not sure if this is the correct place to ask for help.
> 
> But I want to modify the animation of my character in ToS (Deleting them actually, similar to the act & sprite mod in RO). And I believe the related files are stored within some of the IPF files. But before I can even begin to try to alter the files, I need to be able to extract them, but the files are under some kind of encryption, so I am unable to extract.
> 
> IPF suite is what I used to try extract the files, is there someone that can break the encoding on the IPF files? As far as I know, no one been able to do that just yet.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


https://github.com/r1emu/IPFUnpacker is what your looking for

----------


## homihesumaki

> https://github.com/r1emu/IPFUnpacker is what your looking for


I actually downloaded that already. In all honesty, I have no idea how to even run it.

----------


## waltobc6

did you get it worked?

i thought on some thing similar but same method - cuting down animations.

im asking because it will take me few days until i find if it worked or not - not alot of time this days....

----------


## homihesumaki

No actually. Haha I don't exactly know how to execute the IPFunpacker. What method are you trying?

----------


## Spl3en

Hey. Here is how to use IPFUnpacker :
Download the last version here : 
https://github.com/r1emu/IPFUnpacker/releases
Copy ipf_unpack.exe to your ToS data folder (next to all your IPF files you want to decrypt)
Open a command prompt in this folder (Shift + Right click in the folder => "Open a command prompt here")
Type "ipf_unpack.exe decrypt <your IPF file>". Once you've done it, the IPF can be opened with IPFSuite.

** /!!\ ** Don't forget to backup your IPF files before doing anything. ipf_unpack *replace* the IPF files by the decrypted one, and once decrypted, you can't open it anymore with ToS client.
If you want to encrypt back a IPF, type ipf_unpack.exe encrypt <your IPF>.

----------


## homihesumaki

> Hey. Here is how to use IPFUnpacker :
> Download the last version here : 
> https://github.com/r1emu/IPFUnpacker/releases
> Copy ipf_unpack.exe to your ToS data folder (next to all your IPF files you want to decrypt)
> Open a command prompt in this folder (Shift + Right click in the folder => "Open a command prompt here")
> Type "ipf_unpack.exe decrypt <your IPF file>". Once you've done it, the IPF can be opened with IPFSuite.
> 
> ** /!!\ ** Don't forget to backup your IPF files before doing anything. ipf_unpack *replace* the IPF files by the decrypted one, and once decrypted, you can't open it anymore with ToS client.
> If you want to encrypt back a IPF, type ipf_unpack.exe encrypt <your IPF>.


OMG you are the guy who made the thing! I'm honored! Thank you I will try now!

----------


## homihesumaki

Also, I've downloaded it into the data folder, but when I try to use the command prompt to run it, it tells me zlib1.dll is missing, any idea why that's happening?

----------


## quimerics

> Hi, I am not sure if this is the correct place to ask for help.
> 
> But I want to modify the animation of my character in ToS (Deleting them actually, similar to the act & sprite mod in RO). And I believe the related files are stored within some of the IPF files. But before I can even begin to try to alter the files, I need to be able to extract them, but the files are under some kind of encryption, so I am unable to extract.
> 
> IPF suite is what I used to try extract the files, is there someone that can break the encoding on the IPF files? As far as I know, no one been able to do that just yet.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


i use IPF_UNPACK.exe to ... Decrypt... Encrypt and Extract.... but How can i do to build PACK aguain when is extract in folder?

----------


## homihesumaki

> i use IPF_UNPACK.exe to ... Decrypt... Encrypt and Extract.... but How can i do to build PACK aguain when is extract in folder?


Didn't you get some kind of zlib1.dll missing problem?

----------


## AbyssaI

> Didn't you get some kind of zlib1.dll missing problem?


That's what I got, after you download zlib1 you get another error: application unable to start correctly 0xc000007b.

----------


## homihesumaki

> That's what I got, after you download zlib1 you get another error: application unable to start correctly 0xc000007b.


I know, I am still looking for a way to fix that...

----------

